# Óculos é acessório fashion.



## grammarian100

Eu escreveria:
Óculos são acessório fashion.
Contudo, parece que a forma correta é:
Óculos é acessório fashion.
Por quê? Agradeço desde já.


----------



## englishmania

Os óculos são um acessório "fashion". /Os óculos são um acessório de moda.

Outras:
Os óculos dão estilo.   
Usar óculos está na moda.


----------



## Nonstar

Um par de óculos é "fashion". Óculos são...


----------



## machadinho

englishmania said:


> Os óculos são um acessório "fashion". /Os óculos são um acessório de moda.


Com artigo indefinido sim mas e se estiver sem artigo como no OP? Os óculos são acessório ou acessórios fashion?


----------



## englishmania

machadinho said:


> Com artigo indefinido sim mas e se estiver sem artigo como no OP? Os óculos são acessório ou acessórios fashion?


Os óculos são acessórios...
(vários pares de óculos)

Eu reescrevi a frase e coloquei artigos, porque acho estranho dizer "Óculos ..." no início da frase . Parece inglês.


----------



## machadinho

Verdade.


----------



## grammarian100

Achei a frase acima enquanto realizava exercícios de português sobre concordância verbal. Não sei se é o verbo ser que está fazendo a concordância com o predicado. A sentença acima, em tese, está seguindo a norma culta; portanto, não necessita soar natural aos nossos ouvidos.


----------



## Alisson Pereira

Mas eu diria: ''Certos tipos/modelos de óculos são..''. Sabemos que nem todos são.


----------



## englishmania

grammarian100 said:


> Achei a frase acima enquanto realizava exercícios de português sobre concordância verbal. Não sei se é o verbo ser que está fazendo a concordância com o predicado. A sentença acima, em tese, está seguindo a norma culta; portanto, não necessita soar natural aos nossos ouvidos.


Perdoe-me a sinceridade, mas acha que _Óculos. são. acessório. fashion.  _é a norma culta? (Escrevi assim porque me soa a linguagem de robots)
É perfeitamente aceitável se se tratar do título de uma notícia num jornal! Aí é costume omitir os artigos. 

O verbo ser concorda com o sujeito “Os óculos”. É possível o verbo ser concordar com o predicativo do sujeito. Pode encontrar tópicos a falar sobre isso aqui. Exemplo: O problema são os óculos.


----------



## grammarian100

Bom, só pode ser isso então o verbo ser está se conjugando com o predicado. Fiquei até em dúvida se eu tinha a anotado a frase corretamente que estou até postando uma cópia da frase.


----------



## englishmania

grammarian100 said:


> Bom, só pode ser isso então o verbo ser está se conjugando com o predicado. Fiquei até em dúvida se eu tinha a anotado a frase corretamente que estou até postando uma cópia da frase.


Obrigada. Não tem contexto e não diz de onde foi retirado. É provável que seja o título  de uma notícia, na minha opinião.

O que dizem as soluções? “Os óculos é”?
Como disse, o verbo ser pode concordar com o sujeito ou com o predicativo do sujeito. Neste caso, parece-me muito melhor concordar com o sujeito “Os óculos são “.


----------



## machadinho

O verbo não deve jamais concordar com o predicativo do sujeito. O que ocorre é inversão da ordem: o predicativo às vezes aparece antes do sujeito na frase.


----------



## englishmania

> Embora o normal seja que o verbo concorde com o sujeito, há situações em que o verbo ser concorda com o nome predicativo do sujeito.



Sobre a  concordância do verbo ser com o predicativo do sujeito - Ciberdúvidas da Língua Portuguesa


----------



## machadinho

englishmania said:


> Sobre a  concordância do verbo ser com o predicativo do sujeito - Ciberdúvidas da Língua Portuguesa


O que é dito lá é exatamente o que eu disse aqui. Só que, em vez de sujeito e predicativo, eles falam em direita e esquerda; ou melhor, definem predicativo como o que está à direita, e sujeito, à esquerda. Talvez seja didático, mas é bizarro, para não dizer errado.


----------



## grammarian100

Bom, sei realmente que é o verbo que escolhe tudo, seja a direita seja a esquerda. ( Ele coordena tudo na frase).Talvez a gramática culta nos ensine que o sujeito está concordando com o predicado por fatos meramente didáticos. Então colocando a sentença acima num contexto normal, poderia ser: 
" O que é acessório fashion para você?"
"Acessório fashion é, na minha opinião, óculos".


----------



## machadinho

grammarian100 said:


> Então colocando a sentença acima num contexto normal, poderia ser:
> " O que é acessório fashion para você?"
> "Acessório fashion é, na minha opinião, óculos".


Boa. O sujeito é 'acessório fashion'. Verbo no singular.


----------



## guihenning

grammarian100 said:


> Achei a frase acima enquanto realizava exercícios de português sobre concordância verbal. Não sei se é o verbo ser que está fazendo a concordância com o predicado. A sentença acima, em tese, está seguindo a norma culta; portanto, não necessita soar natural aos nossos ouvidos.


Você quis dizer “norma padrão”. Norma culta é como os falantes cultos falam, norma padrão é a norma que se encontra nos livros.


----------



## grammarian100

Oba. Sim quis dizer norma padrão. Obrigado por me fazer distinguir a diferença entre esses dois termos.


----------

